

Show HN: BetAnnoyer, you owe me bro (app I created) - gerbera
http://betannoyer.com

======
RocknRolla
I'll bet $20 bucks you get shut down by your host for spam complaints.

------
yan
There are a few spelling and grammatical issues.

"in a fun, and harmless way": comma isn't needed. "There # Number: You
probably want "their" (ditto for 'There Email') and "# Number" is redundant.
Use either the pound sign or the word. You also probably mean "phone number."

How are you making sure your service won't be abused?

~~~
adeyo92
i think you can only remind someone once over a period of time

~~~
sp332
The menu goes up to 5 messages in 24 hours. It stops after 24 hours.

~~~
Tiomaidh
What's to stop me from a) Submitting multiple requests b) Using a bot to
submit a LOT of requests to bug the heck out of someone c) Using a bot to
submit a LOT of requests and DOS betannoyer.com ?

------
d0ne
Out of curiosity: What bet did someone lose to you, and not pay, for you to
take the effort to make the site?

------
jarofgreen
Let's think about the what's going to make ppl pay up more. How about some
public humiliation?

eg. If Twitter user A owes money, tweet at all A's followers telling them
about it ... "@AFollower Did you know @A owes @B $20?"

[http://www.spanishvida.com/2010/02/22/in-spain-debt-
collecto...](http://www.spanishvida.com/2010/02/22/in-spain-debt-collectors-
use-public-shaming-to-extract-payment/) is the story I heard that sparked this
idea BTW.

Not that I'm saying this is a good idea and you should do it, I think you'll
be shut down so quickly, I'm just pointing out ...

------
frankdenbow
Haha nice! I built something similar for Twilio + FreshBooks called "Wheres My
Money Man?" using clips from Family Guy:
<http://www.songcupid.com/wheresmymoney/>

It barely works but whatever.

------
LeBlanc
Cool app. You could integrate with the WePay API so that the person owed money
could actually collect easily online.

<https://stage.wepay.com/developer>

------
orenmazor
I wonder how the variety of collections and consumer protection laws apply
here (I know there's technically no "consumer", but I'll bet that harassment
to pay up falls in there somehow…)

------
revorad
Looks fun. You don't need 3 forms. Keep it simple and quick.

------
paulnelligan
Aside from bets, it might be a good way to get clients to pay up faster :D

------
gnok
Whose twitter username is "Twitter username" in the third choice?

~~~
danoc
I also wondered the same thing. I think that could be made a bit more clear.

------
eevilspock
You're probably going to get sued or shut own for harassment.

~~~
adeyo92
i know right!, enjoy your notoriety while it lasts

------
adeyo92
Haha,this is kinda hilarious!

